# Spain vs. Portugal as retirement destination.



## Kathrynj (Jul 14, 2014)

I am currently trying to decide between Spain and Portugal for a retirement location in late 2015. I know I love Spain but all my research says Portugal is an easier country for which to obtain a long term visa. As I am from the US, either country will require a significant process to stay longer than 3 months.
So - I'm looking for all the help I can get in an effort to help me with my decision....
Why did you choose Spain as a place to move - either for retirement or otherwise?
Thanks for your input.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Kathrynj said:


> I am currently trying to decide between Spain and Portugal for a retirement location in late 2015. I know I love Spain but all my research says Portugal is an easier country for which to obtain a long term visa. As I am from the US, either country will require a significant process to stay longer than 3 months.
> So - I'm looking for all the help I can get in an effort to help me with my decision....
> Why did you choose Spain as a place to move - either for retirement or otherwise?
> Thanks for your input.


Kathryn both are countries with very diverse regions. Are you looking at the south coast of Portugal 'the algarve' or the north in port country or the city of Lisbon. You could compare the Algarve with CDS but not Barcelona for example. Think you need to choose life style matched to region first before you will get meaningful feedback.

Despite having Spanish family if you mean politically (stability, security, well being) I'd go for Portugal but just a personal preference. Hopefully you have asked this question on the Portuguese forum?

But whatever it is an exciting adventure so the very best of luck with finding your dream


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Choose the Canary Islands, warmer in winter and cooler in summer, cheaper, and on the same latitude as Florida.

Photos of where I live on the link below.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I have read that the Health service is not as good in Portugal, but that was some time ago, so may be different now


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I would imagine it is just as difficult for someone from the USA to get a visa in Portugal as in Spain. Both countries have good areas. Lisbon is one of my favourite Cities. I prefer the Costa del Sol to the Algarve but it is personal preference. I did read recently that Portugal is cheaper than Spain but that may not matter.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We considered Lagos in the Western Algarve as a possible retirement destination, as we'd holidayed there many times and liked it very much. In the end we decided on Spain (also in an area where we'd spent many holidays so were familiar with), for a few reasons. Firstly the weather in the Algarve is wetter and cooler in winter than where we now live, and that is more so the further West you go. Coming from NW England the less rain we were likely to get, the better. Secondly, the Portugese infrastructure in terms of things like public transport (I don't drive) and public health service was not so good at the time (but I'm talking 13 years ago when we were weighing up both options so things may be different now). Thirdly, I felt Portugese would be a more difficult language to learn than Spanish, and I was keen to be able to speak the language of whatever country I'd be living in. Lastly, at the time the costs associated with buying property were slightly higher in Portugal than they were in Spain, I don't know how they compare now.

I believe the Portugese taxation system is more favourable than the Spanish one in some respects, eg there is no inheritance tax between spouses and also I believe an exemption from income tax for a certain period for foreigners who take up residence there, although I'm not familiar with the criteria for that.

We went back to Lagos for a holiday a few months before we moved here permanently, and it confirmed for us that we felt we'd made the right decision. It was still a lovely place for a holiday but we realised the shopping facilities were much more limited for things like food and household goods (more geared to tourism than where we are now) and the public transport system far worse.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

My experience is only with Spain, but everything I have heard indicates that the government in Portugal makes it much easier for non-eu foreigners. Look at the difference in how each government has handled the rules, ease and perks of their golden visa schemes.


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

This is what I posted on this topic on the Portugal forum: "I have not made a decision yet, whether it is going to be Spain or Portugal. I know Spain - and expat life there - having spent a winter season once on Granada's coast and having visited different parts of Spain. I liked it there - the scenery, climate, food, wines (aah, enjoying different kinds of sherry ;-) ), and all fun social opportunities, a possibility to speak at least four languages each and every day (Swedish, American English, German and Spanish - in that order). I know some Spanish, having lived and worked in several Spanish speaking countries (or territories) in Latin America (Costa Rica, Puerto Rico, Mexico, Guatemala) over a period of years ). Spanish is - chronologically - my seventh language, but I manage rather easily (ok, not shy to brag a little ;-) .
On the other hand, my only experience with Portugal was a short (one day) stop in Madeira during a cross-Atlantic cruise. I have found out that I can understand lots of written portuguese, but spoken portuguese, even the brasilian variety, which is believed to be easier than portuguese portuguese, sounds almost totally incomprehensible to me. 
So Spain would be an obvious choice - were it not for the taxation and inconvenient double taxation agreements, which would too severely - in my opinion - influence my budget (about doubling the housing cost if my understanding of Spanish income taxation is correct). So I am tempted to check out Portugal, due to NHR tax and no hoops (? well, I got to see that) in exchanging my US driver's license to a portuguese one, whereas it is not possible in Spain.
These are practical reasons. I gather that lifestyle and climat are similar in Spain and Portugal, so it is not affecting me much."
Anybody sees any faults in my reasoning? If so, I would be greatefull for an input. Thanks.


----------

